# Turning on the lights



## flyernut

Well, after all these years, I've decided to light up the town. It only took some 15 years,lol.. I bought some sockets from Radio Shack, cheap enough, and some of their wire. I used some corner moulding for a mount, cut to size, and then hot glued the mess together. I can then mount the light fixture in either position; straight up, or laying down. Straight up works nice for switch towers, etc, and laying down seems like the ticket for low roofs. My only problem is I can only work on the job for about 2 hours, then the old legs quit working. So it's going to take some time, but I'll post pix as the progress continues.Off to the train shop for more bulbs Monday, if I can swing a loan from the wife.Hats off to Erkenbrand,(SP), for the inspiration.. I also added 3 marx light towers to the mix. Can't wait for the wife to open the electric bill next month...


----------



## flyernut

Forgot to add the darn pix!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

My last month electric bill was $721, will yours top that?


----------



## Timboy

Flyernut:

Excellent idea! Cheaper than the plastic stand-up lamp sockets at the Shack. Thanks!

Timboy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I bought 50 screw sockets for $10 shipped on eBay, you might look for that deal if you want those.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> My last month electric bill was $721, will yours top that?


It better not be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I bought 50 screw sockets for $10 shipped on eBay, you might look for that deal if you want those.


I saw a few deals on ebay, but the item was located in Hong Kong....


----------



## flyernut

Timboy said:


> Flyernut:
> 
> Excellent idea! Cheaper than the plastic stand-up lamp sockets at the Shack. Thanks!
> 
> Timboy


I saw those...Too rich for my blood.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You can get them for $9.99 with free shipping, and yes they come from Hong Kong. Who cares, as long as I get them. 20 cents a socket is better than Radio Shack...


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can get them for $9.99 with free shipping, and yes they come from Hong Kong. Who cares, as long as I get them. 20 cents a socket is better than Radio Shack...


I wasn't sure if I should send money to Hong Kong...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

For political reasons, or are you just worried about losing $10? We spend thousands a year to China anyway, so what's the difference? Turn over any new piece of electronic equipment you own and complete this phrase: "Made in ???"


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> For political reasons, or are you just worried about losing $10? We spend thousands a year to China anyway, so what's the difference? Turn over any new piece of electronic equipment you own and complete this phrase: "Made in ???"


I'm not political, or politically correct.Just didn't want to buy from an area that is so far away. It maybe just $10 bucks, but if 1000 people got ripped off for $10 bucks each, how much is that? Did you get the extra track yet??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, the track came, I thought I sent you a PM? If I didn't, sorry. 

As far as getting ripped off, if you pay with PayPal, no chance of that. I've bought lots of stuff from Hong Kong, and a couple things never showed up. I got a credit without any issues and moved on.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, the track came, I thought I sent you a PM? If I didn't, sorry.
> 
> As far as getting ripped off, if you pay with PayPal, no chance of that. I've bought lots of stuff from Hong Kong, and a couple things never showed up. I got a credit without any issues and moved on.


That's good to know...


----------



## raleets

I've bought several items from Hong Kong. The only down side is that it takes awhile to get here, so if you're in a hurry then go to your local outlet and pay thru the nose. If you can wait two or three weeks (no, I'm not joking) then Hong Kong prices are cool.
And, yes, if you don't receive the items in a reasonable period of time (usually 30 days) PayPal will refund the money to your account without any hassles.
I love shopping on the internet and only buy locally if I'm in a yank for the item.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## flyernut

raleets said:


> I've bought several items from Hong Kong. The only down side is that it takes awhile to get here, so if you're in a hurry then go to your local outlet and pay thru the nose. If you can wait two or three weeks (no, I'm not joking) then Hong Kong prices are cool.
> And, yes, if you don't receive the items in a reasonable period of time (usually 30 days) PayPal will refund the money to your account without any hassles.
> I love shopping on the internet and only buy locally if I'm in a yank for the item.
> Good luck,
> Bob


Cool.. But, if you know me, I get a bug in the tush, and I have to have something now,lol.. Radio Shack wasn't too bad, .50 cents a piece, and they had what I needed, now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you can get it locally, so much the better. I normally try to plan ahead and for stuff like LED's, etc. I buy in bulk and stock them. That way they're cheap, and when I want to do a project, they're right on hand.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you can get it locally, so much the better. I normally try to plan ahead and for stuff like LED's, etc. I buy in bulk and stock them. That way they're cheap, and when I want to do a project, they're right on hand.


My mind usually stays at idle. Then when the idea hits, it's hell's bell's.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Not sure how to respond to that.


----------



## flyernut

Some of the new lighting....


----------



## Dave Sams

Looks good on the ole 'puter and I bet even better in person.


----------



## Timboy

Flyernut:

Very nice! May I make one suggestion? Try this and see if you like the effect. Take pieces of plain waxed paper and tape them to the insides of the windows. That mutes the light a little and evens out any bright spots from the bulbs. We could have done that back in the 50's if we thought about it, so it can be assumed to be in keeping with a vintage concept, IMHO.

Hope this idea is of value to fellow S-Gaugers!

Regards,
Timboy, An American Flyer Enthusiast


----------



## erkenbrand

I love how your town is lighting up! That setup with the socket and corner moulding is a great idea. I know what I'll be cutting in the shop tonight.


----------



## flyernut

Timboy said:


> Flyernut:
> 
> Very nice! May I make one suggestion? Try this and see if you like the effect. Take pieces of plain waxed paper and tape them to the insides of the windows. That mutes the light a little and evens out any bright spots from the bulbs. We could have done that back in the 50's if we thought about it, so it can be assumed to be in keeping with a vintage concept, IMHO.
> 
> Hope this idea is of value to fellow S-Gaugers!
> 
> Regards,
> Timboy, An American Flyer Enthusiast


I was going to paint the bulbs a white color, but I like your idea. I'll have to look into it more. Thanks!


----------



## gc53dfgc

Also you might consider painting the insides of the buildings walls and ceilling black so that the light does not shine through the walls. You could then if you wanted to paint over that with white if you want to keep the white inside color.

This is also keeping with what would have been possible back in the 50's


----------



## Reckers

Timboy said:


> Flyernut:
> 
> Very nice! May I make one suggestion? Try this and see if you like the effect. Take pieces of plain waxed paper and tape them to the insides of the windows. That mutes the light a little and evens out any bright spots from the bulbs. We could have done that back in the 50's if we thought about it, so it can be assumed to be in keeping with a vintage concept, IMHO.
> 
> Hope this idea is of value to fellow S-Gaugers!
> 
> Regards,
> Timboy, An American Flyer Enthusiast




Tim, that's a good suggestion. Let me take it a step further: parchment paper. Parchment paper is a white, non-waxy paper used for baking, so it has a higher ignition point than the waxed paper. I noticed one of my old passenger cars had the original paper diffuser inside it, and it looks like nothing more than a piece of mom's parchment paper. It tends to done out the bright spot, as you observed, and imparts a golden glow to the car's lighting.


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> Parchment paper ...


Excellent idea ... would be a great light filter, I think!

TJ


----------



## Timboy

I like Reckers spin on it as well and I even have a roll of parchment paper. It is now on my "to do" list, after building one more deck bridge.


----------



## T-Man

I read somewhere that a light blue interior helps the lighting. Some layouts are designed for night lighting and use a lot of blue shades.
I use milk jug plastic for windows. 

It looks great! 

Just get the wire strippers off the track!


----------



## flyernut

T-Man said:


> I read somewhere that a light blue interior helps the lighting. Some layouts are designed for night lighting and use a lot of blue shades.
> I use milk jug plastic for windows.
> 
> It looks great!
> 
> Just get the wire strippers off the track!


Good eyes...You should see the other side of the layout!!


----------



## Timboy

I think we are coming up with some pretty decent little ideas here on this subject, gents.  So, in that spirit - I have something. It doesn't actually pertain to lighting a building, but it does go to making that building look more realistic once it is illuminated. How about giving the Plasticville buildings or whatever else we use - a detailed, custom hand-paint job? Doesn't have to involve an airbrush or other sophisticated equipment; just some patience and bottles of paint. I have seen a "before" and "after". It's amazing. Look at your Plasticville buildings. Imagine how much nicer they would look with a fresh coat of paint - slate roofs, red bricks, white trim, etc. If they are common pieces, why not. If they are scarce and valuable pieces - no! You all know that a mere coat of paint can make a house look like a million bucks, right? Miniaturize that concept. I plan on just that.


----------



## erkenbrand

Hmm, that's an interest idea, Tim. It might be pretty cool, and a definite change of pace. Do you have any pics of any done pieces?

And I have to say the milk jug concept makes total sense for the windows. I have a big Keystone Fire Department on my layout. One of the doors is missing, and I've been trying to figure out what to do to replace it. I have printable, clear static clings . . . I think I'll scan in the existing door; print it on a static cling; then place that print on a piece of milk jug and use that for a new door.

Brilliant.


----------



## Timboy

Not yet. I saw it on a video once. The difference was amazing. Figure that it doesn't matter if the Plasticville buildings are made of plastic, once they are painted you really can't tell. It's on my list...


----------



## flyernut

Well, I've got pix but they're real garbage. I'll try to get better ones before I post.


----------



## norgale

Some great ideas on lighting here and your buildings llok super flyernut. The milk jug plastic for window glazing is a good idea. Shades the light some but enough gets through so ya know somebodys home. Good thread guys. 
I've noticed that on the larger scale layouts you don't use ballast on the railways like I see in HO and N gauge. Any particular reason for that? Pete


----------



## gc53dfgc

Ballast is for the pros.


----------



## mikesdaddy

Looking good! Lighting can be addictive!


----------



## flyernut

About ballast, I get the bug and like to change things often. That outer O loop is for my grandsons pleasure. I haven't been getting down to the basement to play as my hips are getting worse, and I can't get my electric power chair down the steps,lol. I mean, I CAN, but it would make for a bumpy ride!!


----------

